# Travel Destinations > South America >  Anna Claire Models - VIP escort New York models

## kofka

*Anna Claire Models - VIP escort New York models*
"Traveling without a companion What could be more boring?" - so many respectable and wealthy men think. A charming girl could brighten up loneliness, keep company at dinner, sightseeing and tourist entertainment ... Self-confident gentlemen know how to solve this problem and invite a beautiful model girl to travel with them through a serious modeling agency "Anna Claire models and events".
Anna Claire Models - VIP escort New York models https://annaclaire.net/new-york-escort
Why not go on vacation with a friend, a colleague, a good friend? Firstly, there are not always suitable options. Secondly, a trip with a beautiful stranger is much more interesting. Thirdly, with an invited model, a gentleman will feel 100% at home - after all, a luxurious girl "worth a million dollars" is next to him. And one more argument - the agency works only with reliable models who understand how important it is to respect confidentiality - in other words, "not to talk too much" about their companions, travel and other intimate nuances.
So, ordering the escort of an escort model on a trip, the client of the agency is ready for a lot. Namely, to pay for the girl's flight, hotel accommodation, breakfast-lunch-dinner, cute souvenirs, entertainment on vacation. In addition, the agency pays the model a fee. Of course, the girl has some obligations, namely, her main task is to make a pleasant company for her traveling companion. Be sweet, cheerful and unobtrusive, always follow the gentleman if he so desires.
It is important for a girl to remain attractive, so you should take care of your wardrobe: take some beautiful swimsuits, at least two evening dresses, elegant and comfortable casual clothes, several sets of sexy underwear and, of course, high-heeled shoes. During the journey, the escort model does not forget about taking care of herself, so that at any moment she appears in front of the gentleman in "full combat readiness". Do not forget to put cosmetics, hair products and depilator in the suitcase.
The journey with the model can be short - lasting only 2-3 days, or longer (usually no more than 2 weeks). In any case, the girl gets some advantages from the trip: high earnings, lots of impressions and, perhaps, expensive gifts or a monetary reward from your companion.
A model who dreams of traveling will not miss the chance to issue a passport in advance, get a Schengen visa, and learn the basics of English. Escort models should definitely know the rules of social and business etiquette, because she is often present at special events, business lunches, dinners, conferences and symposiums. Novice models should not be afraid of "pitfalls". If a girl was noticed by the well-known agency "Anna Claire models and events", she has every chance to quickly master the necessary skills and make a dizzying rise up the career ladder.

----------


## Qwezysse

Escorts are a business that makes a lot of money. That's the main reason girls go for it. I need a girl for an expensive event in New York

----------


## Urkofobra

Since many wealthy men in New York like to spend most of their time with beautiful girlfriends, I know VIP escort agency New York where they can provide a group of high class female escorts from https://annaclaire.net/new-york-escort service. Their style or personality will make you feel that they are the most attractive queens.

----------


## Theoderick

Thank you, by the way, for sharing this awesomeness with us.

----------


## darrenbailey8844

hello. good post

----------


## driveregypt38

hello. good post

----------

